

Creativity for Entrepreneurs - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/08/nine-ways-to-light-your-creativity-on-fire/

======
michaelpinto
I don't know that we are all "creative people" -- very few of us are really
creative. Mind you that may not always be a bad things for Entrepreneurs: For
example Disney had to be creative to be what he was -- but I honestly can't
call Bill Gates creative. In fact when Bill Gates would do something creative
like Bob or his stab at the tablet he always seems to fail. Yet on the other
hand think of all of the creative folks in Hollywood who seem to never get
tech. Just be yourself!

